# Florida Bass 2019-20



## talltim

Well it’s hard to believe that we have been in Florida for a month already. Of course the bass didn’t stay were I left them last year. So far the fish seem to be holding in deeper water than last year, and most of the ones that I have found, have been in 25 to 30 fow. I have been able to fish 21 mornings, and have put 238 bass in the boat, 90 percent of those have been 1 to 2 pounds. Have got three over 5 with the biggest being 5-8. Swimbait, swinghead with z craw, and the drop shot have all been productive. Hopefully I will be able to show you some of the bigger fish in the mouths to come. Merry Christmas to all my OGF friends.


----------



## polebender

Not again! This sucks! Lol! Great looking fish! Keep those pics coming while we’re in the frozen tundra! 
Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## afishinfool01

Hey Tim, I was just wondering if you had made it south yet but now I know! Goodluck and Merry Christmas. Will be down 2nd of Feb.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Drool fest 2020,here we come!!! Lol.... always look forward to opening this winter thread! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PapawSmith

Thank you for sharing this each year with us all, you need to get a guide license down there and start getting paid on occasion to have fun and fish with strangers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> View attachment 334271
> View attachment 334273
> View attachment 334275
> Well it’s hard to believe that we have been in Florida for a month already. Of course the bass didn’t stay were I left them last year. So far the fish seem to be holding in deeper water than last year, and most of the ones that I have found, have been in 25 to 30 fow. I have been able to fish 21 mornings, and have put 238 bass in the boat, 90 percent of those have been 1 to 2 pounds. Have got three over 5 with the biggest being 5-8. Swimbait, swinghead with z craw, and the drop shot have all been productive. Hopefully I will be able to show you some of the bigger fish in the mouths to come. Merry Christmas to all my OGF friends.


Yup. Now I know I can't stand you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Been Looking fwd. To this Tim Love it


----------



## talltim

Well the last couple weeks have been really good for numbers of bass, but still having a hard time finding much size. A week ago I found a spot about the size of a house, that is 24 ft deep, with 18 fow all around it. That depression is just loaded with fish, the last 6 trip there since I found it, have caught 184 bass out of it. Most of them are a pound to a pound in a half, but every 10th fish I will get a 3 to 5 pounder. I know I should probably leave the area, and look somewhere else, but it's hard to leave when your catching so many fish. I took one of the youth from our church yesterday, and he had a blast. We caught 26 , and he had never used a drop shot before. Plus he caught the biggest one, a 5-2. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## sherman51

doesn't look like i'll be down this yr. maybe in the future. love seeing the pictures and reading your posts. keep them coming so I can drool, lol.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

My goodness...that's a lot of bass.
Glad you are into em.
Good on you for taking that young man fishing.
Stay safe and have a great New Year.


----------



## afishinfool01

Good job Tim, that young man's smile speaks volumes! 

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## talltim

The last two weeks have been pretty tuff to get out on the lake, with a lot of high wind. Had a great day when our neighbors from up home stopped in for the day, and I got to take my little friend Natalie out for some fishing. For an eight year old, she caught on fast, and was soon casting like a pro. Her first drop shot bass was a 3 pounder, that made us both very happy. Still getting good numbers of fish each time out, just have not been able to figure out where the bigger ones are. Have tried using, bigger baits, but still getting mostly one to two pounders. I know if I just stick to it, sooner or later it will happen. If not, I’m still having a lot of fun catching fish.


----------



## tagalong09

hey tim thanks for the pics. 
pretty much ho hum here too. 
went out 2 days ago on a nice jan day and handled 29 eyes out of huron. 18in to 28.5.fish 
you know just an avg day on the lake..
enjoy the fla weather see ya in the spring.
steve


----------



## bigbass201

Great fish! Love the smiles and pics of the big bass!


----------



## talltim

The last couple weeks, the numbers have really went down. We have had one cold front after another, with a lot of wind. All the big schools of fish that were holding in 20 to 25 fow have moved, and I’m guessing there are heading in to spawn, but I just can’t seem to find were there are in any numbers. I have picked up a few nicer fish, but it’s just one here and there. Still getting 6 to 10 each morning. I had my friend Chuck over one morning, and we caught 33 , most were small, but Chuck did get a 7 pounder. This morning it was very cold for Florida 41 degrees, and I only got 4 , but got a good one, on a swinghead and crawfish that went 9lb 7ozs. Hopefully the weather and the fishing will heat up soon.


----------



## talltim

Well the bigger fish are starting to show up, still not getting numbers of fish 5 to 15 per morning, but have got some 4 and 5’s and picked off a few good ones last week had an 8 and a 9.1, this morning had a 7. I’m hoping with the new moon coming this weekend, that the next 2 weeks will be good. Still getting them on the swinghead, and 5 inch swimbait.


----------



## polebender

Great looking bass! Looks like it’s getting close to that time!


----------



## loves2fishinohio

You don't state where you are in FL, gonna guess central or north. Those fish have been deep, should be on the nest soon if they aren't already.


----------



## talltim

Well the last two weeks have been a real challenge getting out on the lake with the wind. A couple times I have had the front deck of the boat soaked from the wave coming over the front of the boat while on spot lock, starting to feel like I’m fishing Erie. Have got some more good ones , or I would not even try to fish in some of this wind. The bigger ones still seem to be holding in the 12 to 18 foot of water, and I think as clear as this lake is, a lot of them might spawn in the 12 foot range. I have tried around some of the vegetation near shore, and only got a few buck bass. The swinghead and swimbait has still been the go to bait. Hopefully this wind will decide to take a break, so I can get on some other parts of the lake. We are in south central Florida.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Need a double digit fidget tim


----------



## fastwater

Great looking bass Tim. 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## bustedrod

wowser thats nice. guess i will just go roll up some snow balls , boredom from not getting out.....hahahaha


----------



## willy heft

talltim said:


> View attachment 344465
> View attachment 344467
> View attachment 344469
> Well the last two weeks have been a real challenge getting out on the lake with the wind. A couple times I have had the front deck of the boat soaked from the wave coming over the front of the boat while on spot lock, starting to feel like I’m fishing Erie. Have got some more good ones , or I would not even try to fish in some of this wind. The bigger ones still seem to be holding in the 12 to 18 foot of water, and I think as clear as this lake is, a lot of them might spawn in the 12 foot range. I have tried around some of the vegetation near shore, and only got a few buck bass. The swinghead and swimbait has still been the go to bait. Hopefully this wind will decide to take a break, so I can get on some other parts of the lake. We are in south central Florida.


Those are some great loooking bass,leaving tuesday evening to fly to orlando.My friend will pick us up and travel to his home in avon park.He has a boat on his lake, it's clear any thoughts on lure selection.


----------



## talltim

I have been getting all of my fish in 12 to 20 fow. 3/4 oz swinghead with a zoom z craw in green pumpkin. 1/2 oz swimebait head with a strike king 4.75 rage swimmer, in Auy or KVD magic, and a 3/8 oz shakeyhead with a green pumpkin senko. Have a great trip.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

talltim said:


> I have been getting all of my fish in 12 to 20 fow. 3/4 oz swinghead with a zoom z craw in green pumpkin. 1/2 oz swimebait head with a strike king 4.75 rage swimmer, in Auy or KVD magic, and a 3/8 oz shakeyhead with a green pumpkin senko. Have a great trip.


Tim...there ate 20 foot deep lakes in Florida????


----------



## talltim

Our lake has some 50 foot water. They are all different.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wow must be a spring fed deal...I lived there for a year...almost all the lakes I fished were shallow...


talltim said:


> Our lake has some 50 foot water. They are all different.


----------



## willy heft

talltim said:


> I have been getting all of my fish in 12 to 20 fow. 3/4 oz swinghead with a zoom z craw in green pumpkin. 1/2 oz swimebait head with a strike king 4.75 rage swimmer, in Auy or KVD magic, and a 3/8 oz shakeyhead with a green pumpkin senko. Have a great trip.


Thanks for info it will be nice to go somewhere warm.


----------



## sherman51

thanks for sharing florida with us. sure would love to be in florida with you.


----------



## willy heft

talltim said:


> I have been getting all of my fish in 12 to 20 fow. 3/4 oz swinghead with a zoom z craw in green pumpkin. 1/2 oz swimebait head with a strike king 4.75 rage swimmer, in Auy or KVD magic, and a 3/8 oz shakeyhead with a green pumpkin senko. Have a great trip.


Home from trip we stayed in avon park with friends.Weather was nice but windy,fished a small lake called lake byrd,also fished kissime river like it the best.The lake was very clear and bass had already spawned.I caught alot of 12' to 15' bass every day,with a21' female that was very thin.The river was 66 and tea color,i fished there out of a pantoon boat.Wish i had my bass boat,most of the bass there on spinnerbait and avg 15',next year will go in mid january.


----------



## talltim

Well the wind finally quit blowing at 30 mph, but now it’s been to calm. We are just never happy, but at least I can get out on the lake this past week. The first week of March, I was only out one time. Still getting 5 to 15 bass each morning, and still some nice ones in the deeper water, that do not look like they have spawned yet. The only real big fish, I’ve heard being caught right now, are guys fishing the beds. I have never been good at fishing for one fish for a long time, and really don’t enjoy it. So since I’m not doing this to make a living, I’ll stay out were I’m comfortable. Willy heft, if you can pick your time to come down next year, I would recommend the week of the new moon in February. This has been the best time for big fish for me over the last few years. We are about 30 miles south of were you were. Here are a few I’ve got over the last week.


----------



## newmrc

I like reading your posts, thank you. I must add though I don’t feel much pity for your complaints when holding up those awesome fish. Thanks again and safe travels


----------



## willy heft

talltim said:


> View attachment 346873
> View attachment 346875
> View attachment 346877
> Well the wind finally quit blowing at 30 mph, but now it’s been to calm. We are just never happy, but at least I can get out on the lake this past week. The first week of March, I was only out one time. Still getting 5 to 15 bass each morning, and still some nice ones in the deeper water, that do not look like they have spawned yet. The only real big fish, I’ve heard being caught right now, are guys fishing the beds. I have never been good at fishing for one fish for a long time, and really don’t enjoy it. So since I’m not doing this to make a living, I’ll stay out were I’m comfortable. Willy heft, if you can pick your time to come down next year, I would recommend the week of the new moon in February. This has been the best time for big fish for me over the last few years. We are about 30 miles south of were you were. Here are a few I’ve got over the last week.


Thanks for the info and keep on catching those nice fish.


----------



## NCbassattack

Nice job! I may be getting out soon. Friend of mine has been knocking them down too.


----------



## talltim

The last two weeks of March has been great weather, have been able to fish almost every morning. Numbers of fish has not been great 2 to 10 each morning, but there seems to be one our two good ones most mornings. Most of the good ones still do not look like they have spawned, I did get one a little over 8 in 14 foot of water that had spawned. Her tail was still dripping blood, she was almost 25 inches long, and not near the girth as most. I might use this last two weeks down here to explore other parts of the lake that I have yet to fish. Stay safe OGF


----------



## polebender

As always, great looking bass! Wish they could stock those Florida strains up here!


----------



## talltim

Well, I decided to pull the boat out of the lake today. The weather here next week is not looking good, so I will take that time to clean and pack the boat for the trip back to the Buckeye state next Saturday. The fishing the last 10 days has been great with 12 to 15 bass each morning, with some real nice ones. Got to take one of my good friends out, and we got 14 that morning, two were over 7lbs. Did get one just over 8 one morning, and a lot of 4 to 6 pounders. All total, I fished 91 mornings this winter, and logged 1,038 bass. I feel very blessed to be able to spend the winters here, but do miss friends and family. Looking forward to seeing everyone, hope everyone has a wonderful Easter. Thanks for listening.


----------



## fastwater

Beautiful bass 'TT'!
So glad you had yet another great trip.
Thanks again for sharing it.
Be careful on your trip back home and will be praying for traveling mercies.


----------



## Bullet Bob

talltim said:


> View attachment 334271
> View attachment 334273
> View attachment 334275
> Well it’s hard to believe that we have been in Florida for a month already. Of course the bass didn’t stay were I left them last year. So far the fish seem to be holding in deeper water than last year, and most of the ones that I have found, have been in 25 to 30 fow. I have been able to fish 21 mornings, and have put 238 bass in the boat, 90 percent of those have been 1 to 2 pounds. Have got three over 5 with the biggest being 5-8. Swimbait, swinghead with z craw, and the drop shot have all been productive. Hopefully I will be able to show you some of the bigger fish in the mouths to come. Merry Christmas to all my OGF friends.


That’s a wonderful way to Quarantine and please throw a couple shiners on a Nd sent us som more amazing pictures


----------



## Bullet Bob

talltim said:


> View attachment 344465
> View attachment 344467
> View attachment 344469
> Well the last two weeks have been a real challenge getting out on the lake with the wind. A couple times I have had the front deck of the boat soaked from the wave coming over the front of the boat while on spot lock, starting to feel like I’m fishing Erie. Have got some more good ones , or I would not even try to fish in some of this wind. The bigger ones still seem to be holding in the 12 to 18 foot of water, and I think as clear as this lake is, a lot of them might spawn in the 12 foot range. I have tried around some of the vegetation near shore, and only got a few buck bass. The swinghead and swimbait has still been the go to bait. Hopefully this wind will decide to take a break, so I can get on some other parts of the lake. We are in south central Florida.


That is absolutely some of the best fishing analysis of Florida I have ever read I can relate to exactly your explanation of what is truly going on through your experience.


----------



## DLarrick

awesome reports as usual. Thanks for all the pics and what a way to spend the winter. Well done Sir


----------



## BMustang

Has FLorida opened back up for fishing???
I was hoping to get down to Lake Worth and catch a few Peacocks


----------

